

Capitalism and Inequality - alanyjw
http://www.foreignaffairs.com/articles/138844/jerry-z-muller/capitalism-and-inequality?page=show

======
humbyvaldes
"Inequality and insecurity are perennial features of capitalism." As I see it,
inequality and insecurity are features of life. All the youth, wealth and
success in the world doesn't stop you from dying in an instant. Life isn't
fair and it never will be.

